# Anyone Built a CCP 8-12 With An Adustable Reel Seat



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Greetings: I have been having some right elbow trouble and while it mostly resolved I think it may be better for me in the long term to start casting with a low reel seat. I build my own rods and I have been thinking about getting a CCP 8-12 blank and using a sliding reel seat. Have any of you tried that approach? Thanks. Tom


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I know Joe Moore has been experimenting with some of the CPS rods adding extensions to the butt end and sliding reel seats, he could probable give you some input.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Joker. Thanks for the lead. I will follow up on that. Tom


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

you wanting to cast low then fish high? if so why not a plate seat mounted low and a fugi at the high position?
js


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

JS: Thanks for the recommendation. I have a blank with a sliding reel seat.


----------

